
Apple’s Climate Plan Is Even More Interesting Than It Appears - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-28/esg-investing-apple-s-climate-plan-will-cut-carbon-footprint
======
pabwarno
The post reminded me about something a friend said to me once: sure, you can
be a consumer with a conscious mind. But if you want to change the world, run
a business with that same conscious mind. If we want to fight against climate
change, do we stop at living sustainably and persuading others to live
sustainably, or should we go further and build products that will make the
world more sustainable at scale?

